# Blood group question



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi there

I am very new to the whole egg donation process and today just started the drugs for my mock cycle. Exciting & scary!
We are working with a UK clinic but will go to Spain for the transfer. I am using donated eggs combined with husbands sperm. I just wanted to some advice as to how the blood matching works. 
We have sent all blood tests results to the hospital including my blood group type but having real difficulty with the GP to get my husbands blood group test done. He does know his blood group and has put this on all the forms for Spain. The Spainish clinic have told me not to worry too much about getting his test and that they will just match with my blood group. 
Just wanted to check if this was the normal thing to do (as using donated eggs only & his sperm)?
I don't reply have a clue if this is the right thing to do or should I just pay to get it done privately?

Thank you all very much!


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

There is a post in the sticky section of this subforum on (the genetics of) blood groups. Your blood group is the most important one, especially if they want to give your baby a "plausible" blood group for the two of you. This is of course not medically necessary, but if you do not plan to tell it is quite important, as schools like to give kids exercises on blood groups when learning about genetics in biology. If the blood group could impossibly be a combination of yours and your husband's, a child would start wondering.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi HB 

As Godiva says, there is a sticky that I wrote on blood groups here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=333077.0

And yes, the clinic will normally match your donor to your blood group, if this is what you want. Regarding your husbands group, it is possible to buy cheap blood group testing kits from Amazon which will work fine, however, as he already knows his group it shouldn't be necessary.

Shout if you need any more help 

Bundles x


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks both so much ladies. Really helpful and put my mind at rest. 
Husband and I had a read of the sticky and its helped us understand. Very interesting reading. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Fox Gloves (Sep 17, 2015)

My husband didn't know his blood type either (which goes to show a child wont ever know theirs necessarily!) but I knew mine so we just matched with mine. Knowing his might just give you a wider choice of donors. x


----------

